# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  El MARM adjudica los servicios para el desarrollo de un programa de gestión de seguridad de las presas de titularidad estatal

## Salut

> *El MARM adjudica los servicios para el desarrollo de un programa de gestión de seguridad de las presas de titularidad estatal*
> 
> El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino (MARM) ha adjudicado la contratación de servicios para el desarrollo de un programa de gestión de la seguridad de las presas de titularidad estatal en el que se incluya la definición, evaluación y priorización de actuaciones en materia de seguridad. La empresa adjudicataria ha sido la Unión Temporal de Empresas (U.T.E.) formada por Auscultación y Taller de Ingeniería S.A. (ATISA) y Getinsa Ingeniería S.L.
> 
> Los objetivos fundamentales de esta asistencia técnica, cuyo presupuesto asciende a 534.223 euros, consisten en:
> 
> - Revisar los documentos existentes y trabajos llevados a cabo a nivel mundial relativos a la gestión de seguridad de presas.
> 
> - Desarrollar un estudio piloto sobre presas de distintas tipologías y sobre un grupo de presas pertenecientes al mismo sistema de explotación, de manera que se muestre cómo se pueden complementar todos los trabajos anteriores de seguridad, explicitando el valor añadido en términos de entendimiento y evolución de riesgos potenciales existentes; planteamiento de alternativas de reducción de riesgos y evaluación y priorización de actuaciones en materia de seguridad.
> ...


http://iagua.es/2010/05/el-marm-adju...ridad-estatal/


Han adjudicado ya Duero y Tajo.

EDIT1: Añadidas las presas del Guadiana.

----------

